# BaneBeasts from Maelstrom Games



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am not sure how new the models are but Maelstrom Games has put their BaneBeast BaneLegions page fully online as of today. They have several larger multi-part resin miniatures available including these 2 guys. They are the models that I felt most closely related to Warhammer.










N'nhaak'chshir, The Divine Lord of Lesions and Buboes

He runs ₤49.99/$79.23 and comes supplied with 50x50 mm base










Angalaak, Ox-Gore of the Darkwald

He runs ₤59.99/$95.12 and comes supplied with 50x100 mm base


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice find! I can see the first one being a cool replacement for the GUO (Although I actually like the GW model for it, best GD that they do) but the second one doesn't really fit, in my opinion. Looks like a Beastmen unit, but probably too big to be a Doombull/that big four-armed Minotaur dude. +rep all the same.

Midnight

EDIT: I need to spread the Rep round a bit first, but they're still nice.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Great Unlcean one. The Best is still Forgeworld but a good Replacement Model.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Holy Shit! Their Chimaera is amazing!










No use for any army I collect but, wow!:shok:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I couldn't think of anything that that chimera could sub for, but it is a fucking amazing model!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I wasn't impressed with the first two, but that Chimaera is fucking sweet.


----------



## Kalishnikov-47 (Jun 4, 2008)

Well in the BRB the lore of the Wild I think lets you transform your character. So I mean there is one thing it could go as. Plus you could use it as a count as Manticore mount in a Dark Elf army.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Kalishnikov-47 said:


> Well in the BRB the lore of the Wild I think lets you transform your character. So I mean there is one thing it could go as. Plus you could use it as a count as Manticore mount in a Dark Elf army.


Hadn't even thought of that! WoC can take a manticore mount as well. Very intriguing idea....


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Kalishnikov-47 said:


> Plus you could use it as a count as Manticore mount in a Dark Elf army.


Do you realise how big this things is? The Manticore is 13.4cm x 15.3cm.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Take ur green stuff, make some boobs for this beast, paint it pink and you got a slaanesh DP


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

the first one looks very nurgle and that chimeria is fuckin awesome i want one so bad just to paint


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Akhara'Keth said:


> Take ur green stuff, make some boobs for this beast, paint it pink and you got a slaanesh DP


No.....just no.... Also the manticore would be far too large for a Deamon Prince.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The chimera was sculpted by one of the forgeworld dudes if my memory serves me


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> The chimera was sculpted by one of the forgeworld dudes if my memory serves me


I just checked and you are correct.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow! The chimera is possibly the best miniature i've ever seen, but i don't want one before i can paint as good as that!


----------



## GreenFaceMonkey (May 25, 2010)

*To big!?*



MidnightSun said:


> Nice find! I can see the first one being a cool replacement for the GUO (Although I actually like the GW model for it, best GD that they do) but the second one doesn't really fit, in my opinion. Looks like a Beastmen unit, but probably too big to be a Doombull/that big four-armed Minotaur dude. +rep all the same.
> 
> Midnight
> 
> EDIT: I need to spread the Rep round a bit first, but they're still nice.


Too big? Too big for a ghorgon?  He is a super giant beastman who eats minotaurs for breakfast!! Mines bigger than him :L


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

GreenFaceMonkey said:


> Too big? Too big for a ghorgon?  He is a super giant beastman who eats minotaurs for breakfast!! Mines bigger than him :L


Ghorgon, that's the badger! Oh, I thought he was just a slightly bigger and meaner Minotaur with four arms. My bad, not too up-to-date on Beastmen. BTW, I love your Ghorgon. Really nice.

Midnight


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> I wasn't impressed with the first two, but that Chimaera is fucking sweet.


Agreed 100%



bitsandkits said:


> The chimera was sculpted by one of the forgeworld dudes if my memory serves me


And that's why


----------

